# Diseño de cargador de baterias



## IrethYoko (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola. 
Quiero diseñar un cargador de baterias de coche de 12 Voltios y me gustaria que me diera alguien alguna idea de como diseñarlo. Voy a usar un microprocesador PIC pero no se si tengo que cargar la bateria en tension o en corriente. 

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## JV (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola IrethYoko, a una bateria de 12V se le aplica una tension de13.8V si mal no recuerdo, y la corriente puedes tener la que gustes siempre y cuando no superes el maximo de la bateria.
Por cierto, esto es valido si la bateria es de la de plomo tradicional de vehiculos, si es de gel es diferente.

Saludos..


----------



## IrethYoko (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola JV. Muchas gracias por la información. Solo hay una cosa que no me queda clara. Dices que puedo suministrar a la bateria toda la corriente que quiera asiempre que no exceda de la corriente de la misma. Mi duda es si esa corriente tiene que ser del 10% al 15% de la carga de la bateria y que si al cargarla tengo que mantener una corriente constante o tiene que ir disminuyendo con el nivel de carga. ademas me gustaria saber si hay algun problema en meterle una tension mayor, algo asi como 14.4 voltios, ya que es la que consigo con el transofrmador que tengo. Gracias de nuevo. 
Un saludo


----------



## JV (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola IrethYoko, la cuestion es que tan rapido quieres que se cargue una bateria, un 5% esta bien para una carga lenta, si pretendes que se cargue rapido un 15 o 20%, pero depende de la bateria como te dije anteriormente, porque una carga rapida puede ocacionar que reviente la misma. Po subir un poco la tension no vas a tener mayores problemas, salvo en las baterias de gel que son un tema aparte.

Saludos..


----------



## IrethYoko (Abr 6, 2007)

Gracias por tu ayuda JV. Perdona por la demora en contestarte. De nuevo gracias, me has sido de gran ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2007)

IrethYoko dijo:
			
		

> ademas me gustaria saber si hay algun problema en meterle una tension mayor, algo asi como 14.4 voltios, ya que es la que consigo con el transofrmador que tengo. Gracias de nuevo.
> Un saludo



Igualmente ese no es un problema tan serio simplemente le sacas unas vueltas al devanado secundario, mides si está bien el voltaje y armas el cargador.  

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola amigos, el procedimiento para cargar la bateria y como va reaccionando el sistema para mantenerse en equilibrio es mas que simple y se comprende...

ahora mi problema es que tengo un trafo de 18volts en vacio y sin rectificar con unos 5A...a dicho transformador le voy a soldar 1 diodo de 6A por 1000Volts y listo..ese es todo mi cargador...y funciona y todo...

el tema es que si esos 18volts no serán mucho para mi bateria de 12V 60Ah


saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola.

Yo he hecho lo mismo, pero el transformador era de 12V 0 12V - 3A, y lo rectifiqué con 2 diodos (en onda completa), Es decir, 12V continuos pulsantes en onda completa.

Me parece que 18V que es algo elevado, ten en cuenta que el voltaje pico será de 25V, si le restamos los 12V de la batería, tienes una diferencia de 13V, pero puedes ponerle un resistencia que limite la corriente a unos 5A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2010)

claro, yo estaba pensando en eso...algun resistor en seria que me recorte esa tension a unos saludables 15V pulsantes, pero que esa resistencia se banque los 5 Amperes...


ademas esa resistencia servirá de fusible para que no se queme ni el diodo ni el trafo....

saludos.

hay algun problemin con todo esto...

si utilizo una resistencia para bajar ese voltaje a 13,5V y para que pasen los 5A...la resistencia debe ser de 2,2Ohms a *55Watts!!!*

*le voy a meter unas 5 de 10 Ohms a 10Watts en paralelo.*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 5, 2010)

Problema resuelto practicamente...

utilizo 1 trafo de 220v a 110v
luego 1 trafo de 220v a 20v...que si coloco 110v salen 10volts
al tener esos 10v los rectifico con un KBPC5010 (1000v y 50A) y listo, de ahi a la bateria a cargar...

además coloco una llave selectora que elige entre baterias de 12V y las de 24V con solo modificar la alimentación del 2do trafo...al colocar 110V alimento baterias de 12V, al colocar 220V alimento las de 24V

saludos.


----------



## arm9 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola me gustaria que me guiaran para hacer un cargador de bateria, mi bateria es de 6V es de plomo, es una yuasa sealed NP10-6


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

arm9 dijo:


> Hola me gustaria que me guiaran para hacer un cargador de bateria, mi bateria es de 6V es de plomo, es una yuasa sealed NP10-6


¿Y qué resultados te salieron en el buscador?
¿Por qué no te sirven esos?


Saludos


----------

